# touchscreen Serial xorg

## LukasComputer

Hallo Liebe Comunity,

ich habe eine alten Kassenbildschirm geschenkt bekommen und möchte diesen nun unter Gentoo betreiben.

Es ist das Model PreciousLine PT 1212. 

Mein Rechner hat nur noch Usb Anschlüsse daher ist der Monitor über einen Serial zu Usb adapter angeschlossen.

Wenn ich nun meine Xorg.conf anpasse lässt sich X aber leider nicht mehr starten sobald ich unter Serverlayout InputDevices "TouchScreen" hinzufüge.

Ich gehe davon aus dass das Gerät ordnungsgemäß erkannt wurde, da ích mit dem Befehl "touchcal --microtouch /dev/ttyUSB0" das Gerät kalibrieren kann.

Hier nun meine Xorg.conf:

[list=]Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

	InputDevice 	"TouchScreen"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "TouchScreen"

        Driver "microtouch"

        Option "Type" "finger"

        Option "Device" "/dev/ttyUSB0"

        Option "ScreenNo" "0"

        #subtracting shifts cursor right

        #adding shifts cursor left

        Option "MinX" "150"             #left

        Option "MaxX" "16233"           #right

        #subtracting shifts cursor up

        #adding shifts cursor down

        Option "MaxY" "200"             #Bottom

        Option "MinY" "16483"           #Top

        Option "SendCoreEvents" "yes"

EndSection

[/list]

Und nun die Xorg.0.log:

[list=][  4832.777] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[  4832.777] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  4832.777] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  4832.777] Current Operating System: Linux bigtower-linux 3.6.11-gentoo #6 SMP Sat Jan 5 16:11:06 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

[  4832.778] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

[  4832.778] Build Date: 05 January 2013  04:51:30PM

[  4832.778]  

[  4832.778] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[  4832.778] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  4832.778] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  4832.779] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan  5 19:00:19 2013

[  4832.780] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  4832.780] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  4832.780] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[  4832.780] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[  4832.780] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[  4832.780] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[  4832.780] (**) |-->Input Device "Touchscreen"

[  4832.780] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  4832.780] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  4832.780] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  4832.780] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  4832.780] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  4832.780] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  4832.780] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cbe0

[  4832.780] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  4832.780] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  4832.780] 	X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[  4832.780] 	X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[  4832.780] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  4832.781] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:679a:1787:3000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdf80000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  4832.781] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  4832.781] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  4832.782] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  4832.783] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  4832.784] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  4832.785] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  4832.785] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  4832.785] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  4832.785] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  4832.785] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[  4832.785] 	compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  4832.785] Loading extension GLX

[  4832.785] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[  4832.785] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[  4832.796] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  4832.796] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  4832.796] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  4832.796] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  4832.797] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  4832.797] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  4832.797] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  4832.797] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  4832.797] (II) LoadModule: "tslib"

[  4832.797] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/tslib_drv.so

[  4832.797] (II) Module tslib: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4832.797] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 0.0.1

[  4832.797] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  4832.797] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[  4832.797] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[  4832.797] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-9.01.8                   

[  4832.797] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  2 2012 02:19:57

[  4832.797] (--) using VT number 7

[  4832.799] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[  4832.803] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[  4832.804] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4832.804] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4832.804] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  4832.804] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  4832.804] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[  4832.804] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9

[  4832.804] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  4832.828] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x679A) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

[  4832.828] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

[  4832.828] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[  4832.828] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[  4832.828] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1ca4560

[  4832.828] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[  4832.828] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[  4832.828] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[  4832.828] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[  4832.829] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4832.829] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 0.1.0

[  4832.829] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[  4832.829] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  4832.829] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  4832.829] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  4832.829] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[  4832.829] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[  4832.829] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[  4832.829] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[  4832.829] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  4832.829] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  4832.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  4832.829] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  4832.829] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  4832.830] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4832.830] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4832.830] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  4832.830] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  4832.830] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[  4832.830] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 12

[  4832.830] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  4832.830] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[  4832.830] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[  4832.830] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series" (Chipset = 0x679a)

[  4832.830] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x3000)

[  4832.830] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[  4832.830] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

[  4832.830] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdf80000

[  4832.830] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000ee00

[  4832.830] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[  4832.830] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[  4832.833] (II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[  4832.968] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[  4832.968] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[  4832.968] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[  4832.968] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4832.968] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.1.0

[  4832.968] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 15.23

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: TAHITI

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[  4832.969] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 3145728 kByte, Type: GDDR5

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[  4832.969] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[  4832.969] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf400000000, MCFBSize = 0xc0000000)

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[  4832.969] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[  4832.969] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[  4832.969] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  4832.969] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  4832.969] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  4832.969] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4832.969] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[  4832.969] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  4832.969] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  4832.969] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  4832.969] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 has no monitor section

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 has no monitor section

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP5 has no monitor section

[  4833.110] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP6 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP7 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP8 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP9 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP10 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

[  4833.111] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  4833.111] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  4833.111] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP9

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information. 

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT1

[  4833.111] (II) fglrx(0):  Display1: Failed to get EDID information. 

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP2

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP3

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP4

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP5

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP6

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP7

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP8

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP9

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a05d  Serial#: 811022165

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2009  Week: 48

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 53  vert.: 30

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Serial No: W189R9BQ0W7U

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL ST2410

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 540  v_sync: 542  v_sync_end 547 v_blanking: 562 v_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.2 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1390  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1650 h_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 725  v_sync_end 730 v_blanking: 750 v_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 27.0 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 720  h_sync: 736  h_sync_end 798 h_blank_end 858 h_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 489  v_sync_end 495 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 0

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac5da055375730

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	3013010380351e78eeee91a3544c9926

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	0f5054a54b00714f8180d1c001010101

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101023a801871382d40582c

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	4500132b2100001e000000ff00573138

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	3952394251305737550a000000fc0044

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	454c4c205354323431300a20000000fd

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): 	00324c1e5311000a202020202020013a

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output DFP9

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9   74.18  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1085 1095 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x50.0  148.50  1776 2304 2348 2640  1000 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x59.9  148.35  1776 1864 1908 2200  1000 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x50.0   74.25  1776 2304 2348 2640  1000 1005 1015 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1776x1000"x59.9   74.18  1776 1864 1908 2200  1000 1005 1015 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  148.50  1680 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x50.0  148.50  1680 2448 2492 2640  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  148.35  1680 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  148.50  1400 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x50.0  148.50  1400 2448 2492 2640  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x59.9  148.35  1400 2008 2052 2200  1050 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x50.0  148.50  1600 2304 2348 2640  900 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x59.9  148.35  1600 1864 1908 2200  900 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  1024 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x50.0  148.50  1440 2304 2348 2640  900 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  148.35  1440 1864 1908 2200  900 1004 1009 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  960 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  960 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  960 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x50.0  148.50  1152 2448 2492 2640  864 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x59.9  148.35  1152 2008 2052 2200  864 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x50.0  148.50  1280 2448 2492 2640  768 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x50.0  148.50  1024 2448 2492 2640  768 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x50.0   74.25  1152 1592 1632 1980  648 653 658 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz ez)

[  4833.112] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x648"x59.9   74.18  1152 1262 1302 1650  648 653 658 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz ez)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x50.0  148.50  800 2448 2492 2640  600 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x50.0  148.50  720 2448 2492 2640  480 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 1478 1602 1716  480 489 495 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.8 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 1478 1602 1716  480 489 495 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x50.0  148.50  640 2448 2492 2640  480 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP10

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: TVT  Model: f  Serial#: 397

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2001  Week: 33

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 25  vert.: 19

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.11

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.579

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.130 blueY: 0.109   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 640  vsize 360  refresh: 85  vid: 55601

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 360  refresh: 70  vid: 51761

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 70  vid: 19041

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  640 x 400 mm

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 413  v_sync_end 415 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 21.1 MHz   Image Size:  640 x 400 mm

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 704  h_sync_end 768 h_blank_end 848 h_border: 0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 400  v_sync: 407  v_sync_end 415 v_blanking: 440 v_border: 0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: FPT1212N

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff0052d40f008d010000

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	210b01010819136fe82d4597594c9421

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	1c5054bfee004559315931d931ca614a

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	000000000000d80980a0209031101040

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	d200809021000018390880d020902810

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	40407800809021000018000000000000

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	000000000000000000000000000000fc

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): 	00465054313231324e000000000000d1

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output CRT1

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   25.20  640 656 720 800  400 413 415 449 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz eP)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.0   31.50  640 656 696 832  480 481 484 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x67.0   27.28  640 664 728 816  480 481 484 499 -hsync +vsync (33.4 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x56.0   21.05  640 704 768 848  400 407 415 440 -hsync -vsync (24.8 kHz e)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP5 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP6 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP7 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP8 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP9 connected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP10 disconnected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 connected

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP9 using initial mode 1024x768

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 using initial mode 1024x768

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series has 6 configurable heads and 2 displays connected.

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[  4833.113] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  4833.113] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  4833.113] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[  4833.113] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[  4833.113] (II) fglrx(0): Shadow Primary option: ShadowPrimary is enabled

[  4833.114] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  4833.114] Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[  4833.114] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4833.114] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4833.114] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4833.114] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  4833.114] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  4833.114] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

[  4833.114] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 13

[  4833.114] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x33d000

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x33d000 to 0x7feb57cab000

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x33e000

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 9.1.11

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec  2 2012

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: AMD FireGL DRM kernel module

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.6.11-gentoo

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[  4833.114] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x0033f000

[  4833.115] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[  4833.115] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf400000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010e0000

[  4833.115] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[  4833.115] Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[  4833.115] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[  4833.115] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[  4833.115] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[  4833.115] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[  4833.115] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[  4833.116] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4833.116] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[  4833.116] Loading extension GLESX

[  4833.116] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 592

[  4833.116] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[  4833.116] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[  4833.116] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[  4833.116] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4833.116] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0

[  4833.126] Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[  4833.126] Loading extension AMDXVBA

[  4833.127] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 

[  4833.128] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[  4833.128] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[  4833.128] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[  4833.128] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x15

[  4833.128] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[  4833.128] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  4833.128] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

[  4833.128] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  4833.291] (II) fglrx(0): Framebuffer compression enabled: mcAddr=0xf40b660000 width=0xa00 height=0x1934

[  4833.291] (--) RandR disabled

[  4833.296] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4833.296] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[  4833.296] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  4833.296] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  4833.296] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)

[  4833.296] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 14

[  4833.296] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  4833.362] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[  4833.378] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[  4833.456] (II) Using input driver 'tslib' for 'Touchscreen'

[  4833.456] (**) Option "CorePointer" "true"

[  4833.456] (**) Touchscreen: always reports core events

[  4833.456] (**) Touchscreen: always reports core events

[  4833.456] (**) Option "Width" "768"

[  4833.456] (**) Option "Height" "1024"

[  4833.467] ts_config failed

[  4833.467] (II) UnloadModule: "tslib"

[  4833.467] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "®h"

[  4833.467] xf86TslibUninit

[  4833.467] xf86TslibControlProc

[  4833.467] (EE) 

[  4833.467] (EE) Backtrace:

[  4833.468] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59a986]

[  4833.468] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x19e849) [0x59e849]

[  4833.468] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7feb56fd7000+0x10460) [0x7feb56fe7460]

[  4833.468] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/tslib_drv.so (0x7feb53c0d000+0x1b3e) [0x7feb53c0eb3e]

[  4833.468] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/tslib_drv.so (0x7feb53c0d000+0x1d88) [0x7feb53c0ed88]

[  4833.468] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x88b18) [0x488b18]

[  4833.468] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (InitInput+0x92) [0x47bba2]

[  4833.468] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x281d3) [0x4281d3]

[  4833.468] (EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7feb55c594bd]

[  4833.468] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x27d79) [0x427d79]

[  4833.468] (EE) 

[  4833.468] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[  4833.468] 

Fatal server error:

[  4833.468] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  4833.468] 

[  4833.468] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  4833.468] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  4833.468] (EE) 

[  4833.468] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  4833.468] (II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.

[  4833.483] (II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.

[  4833.483] (EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: swlPPLibNotifyEventToPPLib() failed!

[  4833.483] (EE) fglrx(0):        ulEventType = 00000023, ulEventData = 00000001

[  4833.733] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

[/list]

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß

Lukas

----------

## bell

Hi Lukas,

ich kenne mich mit Touch-Screens zwar nich aus, aber welchen Kernel-Treiber nutzt Du? Ist TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE im Kernel aktiv?

Ich hätte erwartet, dass neben /dev/ttyUSB0 auch ein /dev/input/eventX auftauchen sollte, der dann in der xorg.conf verwendet wird.

EDIT: Folgendes gefunden: https://github.com/kergoth/tslib/pull/13. Bitte prüfe Deine "ts.conf" auf unnötige Leerzeichen oder packe diesen Patch in das Verzeichnis /etc/portage/patches/x11-libs/tslib/ und rekompiliere "tslib".

----------

## LukasComputer

Hi bell,

danke für den Hinweis, die Kernel Config muss ich zu Hause nochmal kontrollieren. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sie passt, sonst könnte ich das Touchscreen über "touchcal" doch nicht kalibrieren ?

Wie finde ich raus auf welchem /dev/input/event die Anzeige liegt ? try and Error ?

Gruß

Lukas

----------

## bell

/dev/input/event muss eigentlich gar nicht konfiguriert werden. Der X-Server übernimmt das selbst. Falls nicht, gibt man das Device über eine Match* Zeile an. 

Was mir gerade auffällt: Der "InputDevice" Block, den Du nutzt, ist veraltet. Es muss doch ein "InputClass" Block sein, oder? Also ähnlich wie http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?s=77e6711154739df8d92d10a06688bfca&p=1612996#post1612996

----------

## LukasComputer

Lang ists her hab am Wochenende gedacht versuch ich es nochmal:

Ich fand im Internet ein Beitrag wo sie InputAttach genutzt haben um das Input Device zu öffnen.

Ich habe mir daher InputAttach als Source runtergeladen und nach /usr/local installiert.

/usr/local/bin/inputattach --mtouch /dev/ttyUSB0  # Mtouch ist das Kernel Modul für Microtouch Touchscreens

Der Befehl muss einmal beim starten als Root ausgeführt werden. Und dann funktioniert das Touchscreen auch im X-Server.

Dazu muss aber noch x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch installiert sein und in Meinem fall auch die Kernel Module für den USB -> Seriell Adapter.

Gruß

Lukas

----------

